# Kit Inventory Software.



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Does anyone have or know of a good program to catalog a collection with? It seems there would be a software solution available to handle a collectors needs. 

Let us know!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I found something that looks pretty good. There is a free lite version available. 

Frostbow Collection Manager

Still looking for any good solutions. 

Thanks


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

You might try Toy Collector by Data Village.


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

what's wrong with Excel?


----------



## Daikaiju1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Magesblood said:


> what's wrong with Excel?


Agreed, I just set up a simple Excel sheet with tabs for kits and another for collectables like diecasts, etc. Its easy to insert a new line in a given category if I buy something new!!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Magesblood said:


> what's wrong with Excel?


I want to have photos included.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

kit-junkie said:


> I want to have photos included.


It shouldn't be any problem embedding photos into an excel type spreadsheet. If you want to save the cost of having to buy Microsoft Office to get Excel, take a look at OpenOffice.org. They have an office suite that is priced very nicely.... free....and it is compatible with all office file types.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> It shouldn't be any problem embedding photos into an excel type spreadsheet. If you want to save the cost of having to buy Microsoft Office to get Excel, take a look at OpenOffice.org. They have an office suite that is priced very nicely.... free....and it is compatible with all office file types.


Thank you. I am familiar with both products, but not familiar enough to know photos can be included in a spreadsheet. My experience with Exel has only been with text, numbers and calculations (and not a lot at that). Most of my my time with Office has been spent in PowerPoint. 

OpenOffice.org is a wonderul solution for someone needing an office suite. I purchased Microsoft Office Suite a couple years ago. Until then, I was using OpenOffice.


----------



## Old_McDonald (Jul 5, 2002)

It can be done. All you have to do within Excel is click on the cel you want to have your picture, go to the menu bar above and click on Insert > Picture > From File - and then just navigate to the picture file you want to insert. I agree with the above that Excel works nicely. You can set up Tabs for each model theme, put in your information in some cells, then insert the picture under your information. You may want to size the pictures to fit the screen.

There's a lot of flexibility


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

I've seen nicer programs that are set-up for inventory types of things that allow you to do printouts and stuff but they cost money. If you have Excel already...that is a cheaper solution that allows you to insert photos and you can customize the forms with drop downs and stuff if you want to get fancy. Plus, if you wanted to send your inventory or part of it to someone on a list that they can view, most people have access to Excel either at work or at home and can view your list easily.
I think that Excel is a more flexible solution for you and can accomplish the same types of things that you might be looking for in another program.

MMM


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Okay, I have a spreadsheet set up with different tabs for each type of kit (figure, air, water, car...), and I have a column set up, for each tab, named Image. When I insert an image, it doesn't expand the row to accommodate it. The image covers the rows that follow. I've set all of the columns and rows to wrap. What do I need to do?


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I have not used this before but it is always at the e-place. It might be worth checking out.
http://cgi.ebay.com/1-SOFTWARE-TO-M...oryZ2587QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I just adjusted the row size and downsized the image to fit.

Here's the spreadsheet if anyone wants it: Download Link

Nothing special, but it will work. If you have any suggestions to make it better, let me know. 




Duck Fink said:


> I have not used this before but it is always at the e-place. It might be worth checking out.
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-SOFTWARE-TO-M...oryZ2587QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Thanks, Ducky old bean! I tried that one. Didn't care for it much. I like the one at the link I provided in the first couple of posts better.


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Anyone know the difference between the lite and full versions of the Frostbow software?


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I can't find anything on the site. I assume some of the features are disabled in the free version. I downloaded and installed it. It looks pretty nice.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Be sure and fill us in on your findings, KJ. If you find something out there worth the bucks I would be willing to take a chance on it as well.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

What, you don't like my spreadsheet?


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

ohhh..hey, nice! If I read a little more carefully I would have realized you made a spread sheet. I sort of skimmed over the last few entries. I downloaded it...THANKS! I am day 2 of being sick so I am not paying close attention.


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I was just kidding with you. Get well soon.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

kit-junkie said:


> I was just kidding with you.


Oh I know you were. I am out of it right now. feeeeeling like.....sleeeepy.....kerplunk..adfgknagfagakgagagP


----------



## Styrofoam_Guy (May 4, 2004)

If you have Microsoft Office it normally comes with Microsoft Access. it can include images and you can create searches to print out only what you wanted


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Anytime I get a new kit and before I even think of inhaling that styrene smell I take a photo of it.
I save it to my model file and then I post it on my Fotki account. I have every model I own on my computer, my photo site, cd and usb flash-drive.
You can never be too careful.
My insurance guy likes it that way too. Easy to update and add anything I need to description.
Chris


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

I think I have the spreadsheet working well enough, now. I added a worksheet called totals, that has columns named for the other kit worksheets (kit types tabs). In each of the kit worksheets, there is now a column that totals up the costs of all the kits. These totals are then sent to a new "totals" worksheet and a formula was added to that sheet that sums up each column (each kit type) for a grand total.

I used this as a little Excel learning exercise. Now I have a better understanding of the program. It was kind of fun figuring it out.


----------

